
Check this out. You can see and even create playlist of your top Spotify tracks - ebineva
https://www.spotifyclub.com/#/
======
gus_massa
Please don't put " _Check this out._ " in the title here-

From the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or saying how great an article is. It's implicit in
> submitting something that you think it's important._

------
ebineva
There are a couple of websites that will let you see your top tracks. But this
one also let you create a playlist of them. Really cool!!

